# 2013 Mansion Haunt



## GKling (Jun 25, 2013)

I may be the luckiest Haunter in the world.  I get to design in an honest-to-goodness Victorian Mansion instead of my yard. The house is a museum, and they have just started exploring Halloween fundraising events. When I heard about it I jumped at the chance. This is our second year of what I hope will be bigger and better things to come. Most of what I'm doing is in the normally off-limits basement, which is where most of these 'before' pictures were taken. Some movie fans might recognize the outside of the building as the Men's Club from 'The Stepford Wives' (both versions). It was also featured in a Dark Shadows movie. As I said, I may be the luckiest Haunter in the world. More to come as the buildout starts.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

What a beautiful place for a haunt!


----------



## tupes (Aug 22, 2012)

Hope they give you a good budget. Btw it looks awesome.


----------



## GKling (Jun 25, 2013)

What is this 'Budget' you speak of?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

How cool for you! Color me green!


----------



## GKling (Jun 25, 2013)

Well, the Newb just realized those few pics have blown his upload quota for this site. I'm currently updating my Flickr so I can post the rest. Stay tuned. :confusedkin:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Yep, you're limited to 10 attachments max, so Flickr or Photobucket will be a better choice for posting pictures.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

...jealous... so very, very jealous.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

Wow that location is incredible. The exterior is eye-popping in the daylight and I can imagine how creepy and foreboding it would look at night. The basement is custom made for a walk thru haunt... It will be nearly impossible to live up to its full potential!


----------



## studiokraft (Feb 7, 2012)

Awesome! I would love the opportunity to work with such a great canvas!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

".....exploring Halloween fundraising events." That place was made for such events!
So glad for you to have the opportunity to work on this. Can't wait to see what you come up with. Any idea when you will start?


----------



## Lambchop (Jan 28, 2011)

Oh man you are the luckiest haunter!! Wow. Have fun, that looks like a great canvas for a haunter!!!!


----------



## kauldron (Oct 17, 2011)

Holy Crap! That place is awesome. Lucky, so lucky.....


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

WOW!!! What an opportunity! That place looks amazing and you haven't even done anything to it yet! Can't wait to see progress pics.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: That place is amazing! I hope you do something special in the greenhouse portion. This is going to be epic!


----------



## CrazedHaunter (Nov 18, 2012)

CreeepyCathy said:


> ...jealous... so very, very jealous.


Exactly how I feel. You are definitely the luckiest haunter in the world.


----------



## Offwhiteknight (Sep 17, 2008)

Wow. What an incredible canvas and opportunity!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

What a great opportunity for you! Good luck and have fun!!!


----------



## dudeamis (Oct 16, 2011)

freakin' awesome!


----------



## Blackrose1978 (Aug 13, 2011)

You are so lucky!!


----------



## Chops6965 (Jul 10, 2013)

That's awesome, can you ship it to my house? lol

Congratulations and good luck with your haunting!!


----------



## WickedBanshee (Sep 9, 2013)

Awesome! Lucky, lucky, lucky! 
...I'm pretty sure I see Jason Voorhees face on the wall in pic #4  added creep bonus!


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Wow! You ARE one very lucky haunter, congrats!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Holy ****ake!!!! That place looks awesome! Good luck with the haunt. I am jealous.


----------



## ron_jon87 (Nov 19, 2012)

That is awesome!!!


----------



## Nrthrnstr (Jul 23, 2013)

What an awesome venue for such an event! We may be asked to do a barn on short notice. Unsure yet but if so... I'm definately havin' a go at er!


----------



## Turbophanx (Jun 30, 2008)

Is that the Cranbury park mansion? Near Norwalk CT?
I grew up there and remember as a child going there for halloween. It was a great experience, I remember a fun but hokey dracula sequence in one of the rooms.

Wow...you have taken me back.


----------



## Wispurs (Oct 9, 2012)

That is my dream home. What a beautiful place.


----------

